# need to know the correct steps....



## green (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a cnc router that I am trying to stiffen. I will be changing the "unsupported rods" with thk linear guides.  In order to adapt the thk guides, I will need to machine an adapter plate that bolts onto the thk bearings on one side, and the other side has the holes for the gantry.
I have a mini mill as well as the cnc router for marking/drilling the piece. 
I just don't know how to measure things so that the end result are precision holes for the adapter.
I will need a second adapter, and since these aluminum blocks are 2" thick, I am concerned about perfect alignment.

My thought is to do all the marking with the cnc router and then drill and cut  with the mini mill. I should be able to use a center drill.

Any other ideas will be appreciated.
tony


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2015)

Can you post a picture.  Sometimes it's hard to ''see'' what you are trying from the written word.  Using the router to do the layout is a great idea.


----------



## green (Feb 15, 2015)

Good idea. I've attached a pic and done some thinking.  I think I will "mark all the center points for drilling on the router. In order to make sure that I have the exact origin, I will attach two strips in an x and y fashion, then create an origin by routing it.  With a permanent x and y origin, I will be able to place the aluminum block against it, bolt it with two screws( for which I can drill the holes manually in the center of the adapter), and then I'll be sure to have precise hole locations for two adapters.  Once I have the holes marked, I'll use the mini mill to drill through.tony


----------



## green (Feb 15, 2015)

Love to, but can't figure out how to add an attachment. All the above icons indicate to a URL.....  tony


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2015)

green said:


> Love to, but can't figure out how to add an attachment. All the above icons indicate to a URL.....  tony



That is a little different, it took me a while to figure it out also.

To post a picture from your computer.  Next to the Post Reply button is Upload a File button.  From there you can post a picture.


----------



## green (Feb 15, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> That is a little different, it took me a while to figure it out also.
> 
> To post a picture from your computer.  Next to the Post Reply button is Upload a File button.  From there you can post a picture.


 I cut a sample in wood, and "dimensionally" it worked fine. I need to make sure that the aluminum block is perfectly aligned to the x and y axis.  I will try to mark the holes next and hope that they line up. tony


----------

